# Fire King Lump Charcoal



## peculiarmike (Nov 28, 2007)

Anyone tried this lump? I picked two 20lb. bags at Cabela's to try, have not used it before. It's Missouri made, like to support the Good Ol' Boys.
Fire King rates #10 on the Naked Whiz Lump Rankings.

www.nakedwhiz.com/lump.htm

Naked Whiz says $8 for 20lb., Cabela's got $9 for 20 lb.


----------



## fatback joe (Nov 28, 2007)

I am pretty sure that is what I used this summer while I was up in Michigan.  I was happy with it and would recommend using it if it is the stuff I think it is.


----------



## hawgheaven (Nov 28, 2007)

Nope, never tried it. The only thing I can readily get around here is Cowboy brand. I did find a place that will order me the USA made RO lump... that is some great stuff.


----------



## peculiarmike (Nov 28, 2007)

I see a lot of people using Cowboy, never seen it or tried it. It ranks 46th out of 54 on Naked Whiz, the only ranking system I know of.
Eager to try the Fire King and see how it does.


----------



## bbq bubba (Nov 28, 2007)

Never heard of it?? Let us know what ya think Mike!!


----------

